# Corn Flame Energy, Model 3000



## Don2222 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello

These stoves new are $999.99 and free shipping !! It is supposed to be a 30k BTU stove but i heard not much heat comes out using wood pellets?

This person is selling one only 2 months old for $350 or B.O.  Is it worth it?
http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/for/2694492064.html


See web site
http://www.cornflame.net/30000.html

Country Flame


----------



## smoke show (Nov 11, 2011)

I think its an Amaizablaze Cherokee

Model 2100
 Hopper Capacity: 60 lbs
 Adjustable BTUs: 8,000 to 30,000
 Hopper Burn Time: Up to 48 hours
 Heating Capacity: Up to 1,500 sq ft
 Air Circulating Blowers: 160 cfm
 Direct Vent System 
SPECIFICATIONS:
 Width: 20.5 inches
 Height: 24 inches (32â€ with legs)
 Depth: 23 inches
 Weight: 150 pounds
 Exhaust: 5 inches

http://www.cornstoves.info/products.html


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 11, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> I think its an Amaizablaze Cherokee
> 
> Model 2100
> Hopper Capacity: 60 lbs
> ...



Probably the sister stove made by the same company!!

I like that short video on daily maintenance. It says to shut the stove down every day and remove the clinkers LOL 
http://www.cornstoves.info/video/drintro.html  - Well corn does make a big nasty clinker!!

But does it push out heat into the room? I hear alot of the heat goes up the flue?


----------



## smoke show (Nov 11, 2011)

who cares for $300.

you could flip it for a easy $200. or more.


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 11, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> who cares for $300.
> 
> you could flip it for a easy $200. or more.



You know Smoke show, you might be right on the money!


----------



## smoke show (Nov 11, 2011)

just don't tell the potential buyer its only 1k new.  ;-)


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 11, 2011)

This is UL rated for corn only.  I have had three of these have hopper fires when using pellets.

Eric


----------



## smoke show (Nov 11, 2011)

always stick to the manufactuers recommendations/guidelines.


----------



## kmapsrule (Nov 11, 2011)

I have this version of that stove : http://tinyurl.com/7fp22dx which has the multi-fuel air kit installed.

It kicks out the heat just fine, especially when burning corn.

However If you intend to burn pellets you will not be happy with this stove. And as others have posted a lot of these are the positive pressure stoves that wont burn pellets without an adapter kit.
I have about 15 bags of pellets trough mine and while it produces good heat and burns the pellets well with the multi-air kit 
the stove is not designed for pellet ash, there is no ash drawer so the stove has to be shutdown every day and the fire pot shoveled out, 
It is designed for the waxy cake thingy that forms from burning corn that they claim you can remove without putting the fire out with their included tool.

Also i do not like the venting, the concentric 5 inch/3inch single wall system is very difficult to use for anything other than a simple straight through wall installation, and I am not convinced that the vent it has produces enough draft in a power out situation, trying to use ICC or Duravent/etc instead of the kit sold with the stove makes it almost impossible to get outside air hooked up to the stove.

This will be my only season with this thing but I'm loving the pellets in spite of this stove.


----------



## smoke show (Nov 11, 2011)

Don better think again....


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 11, 2011)

kinsman stoves  [email said:
			
		

> eric@kinsmanstoves.com[/email]]This is UL rated for corn only.  I have had three of these have hopper fires when using pellets.
> 
> Eric



Hello Eric

Thanks for your expert advise. This is really good information when purchasing a stove.

*So it should say Multi-Fuel not just corn/pellet to be a really good burner of different fuels? *


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 11, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Don better think again....



Yes, I agree.

That stove is worth alot less around here where pellets dominate.

Someone living in Corn country could make a quick few bucks if they come and get it!


----------



## rona (Nov 11, 2011)

There is a old saying that goes like this. You sometimes get what you paid for.  I also don't care for taking advantage of someone else. Having to shut it down every day will get old real fast.  
  I would suggest paying more and getting a higher quality stove that is worth working with. The whole point of a pellet stove is that it will save you money by avoiding the high price of oil, electricity, or gas.  That said you could just as well buy a good multi fuel stove with a proven record. Later if you choose to sell it you will get a better price
 What other appliance can you buy that has the potential of paying for itself as fast as a pellet or multi-fuel stove? You can buy a good stove that has a thermostat and can run 3 weeks or more non stop. All you have to do is add fuel and dump the ash bucket and you can do both with it running.  
 If you read this forum and it's competitor I Burn Corn  you will be able to get a better idea of some stoves with good reputation and some to avoid.
 Usually the ones to avoid are found in the used for sale adds real cheap. Look on E-Bay as sometimes you can find a good buy.


----------

